# ممكن يا فراشة مسيحية



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن يا فراشة مسيحية 
طبعا 
وجهت لك الاقتراح 
لان الزعيم لا يرد على الاعضاء الغلابة الجداد امثالى :t9:




ممكن تخصصوا جزء للاسلاميات 
كقسم خاص 
لانى اجد الصفحة الاولى مربكة 


كمان 
ياريت 
توجهونا 
اية الاقسام المفتوحة للكتابة 
لللاعضاء  الغلابة الجداد


كمان 
لماذا لا يوجد تعديل 
سوى الالغاء 
لموضوع كتب بالفعل 
لتصليح او اضافة 
ولو لمرة واحدة 
بدل :smi411: اللى ارهقت بها المشرفين 



فرحانة جدا برعايتك ليا يا اجمل فراشة مسيحية بجد 
وعاوزة اقول لك انى اكتب فى 3 منتديات اخرى 
ولكن انتم فعلا الوحيدين الذين عوضتوا حنينى للحوار الكنسى 

بدون مجاملة صحيح ربنا يحافظ عليكم جميعا 
ويعطى المنتدى نعمة فى عيون كل من يدخلة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *ممكن يا فراشة مسيحية *
> *طبعا *
> *وجهت لك الاقتراح *
> *لان الزعيم لا يرد على الاعضاء الغلابة الجداد امثالى :t9:*
> ...


 
آمين يارب و يعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك ​


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *لان الزعيم لا يرد على الاعضاء الغلابة الجداد امثالى :t9:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ممكن يا أختي الكريمة تتركي إستخدام اللون الأحمر للإدارة فقط؟ لأننا نستعمله في التعديل و التنبيه و ليس لمخاطبة بعضنا, لما يحمله اللون الأحمر من معنى.

و لا داعي لإستعمال هذا الحجم في الكتابة, فهذا الحجم (رقم 5) يستخدم لتعيين و التحديد و ليس للكتابة لبعضنا, ايضاً لما يحملها الحجم الكبير من معنى.

بالنسبة للرد على موضوعك, فلا داعي للرد إذا قُدم الرد من مشرف أو عضو آخر, فالمهم أن تحصلي الجواب على سؤالك و الحل لشكواكِ و ليس من يرد.

بالنسبة لإفتتاح قسم إسلامي, فهو موجود أصلاً كما ذكرت الأُخت فراشة, لكن أستغرب كيف أنك أولاً رفضتي مخاطبتنا للمسلم و الآن تطلبين قسم إسلامي.

على أي حال مرحب بك في منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

My Rock قال:


> [/color]
> 
> ممكن يا أختي الكريمة تتركي إستخدام اللون الأحمر للإدارة فقط؟ لأننا نستعمله في التعديل و التنبيه و ليس لمخاطبة بعضنا, لما يحمله اللون الأحمر من معنى.
> 
> ...








اولا شكرا لاهتمامك وردك يا زعيم 
واهنيك على منتداك الرائع 
واسفة لاستخدامى اللون الاحمر لم اقصد بة اى دلالات 
كمان الخط 5 
دائما اكتب بية لانة كان طلب من احدى المشاركات لضعف بصرها 
فاعتدت على الكتابة بة 

واسفة لم اقصد اى دلالات 

وبالنسبة للرد يسعدنى ان تتبنانى سبب اشتراكى بالمنتدى 
ارق فراشة مسيحية 
ولكن من اتضاعك يا زعيم ان توضح لى 

اما القسم الاسلامى 
فاقتراحى لتنقية المنتدى وسهولة التوجة لمن يريد تلك المناقشات 
طالما تشعرون بجدواها اما انا فلى راى مختلف 
وعموما 
انتم اصحاب البيت 
انا مجرد ضيفة 
موطنى الاصلى الحوار الكنسى 
وواضح انى تقلت عليكم 
فى بداية تعرفى عليكم :smi411:


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2009)

أبداً يا أختي انا لم أقصد إن في كتاباتك دلالات, لكن وضحتلك إنه للقارئ يمكن أن يفهمها بصورة اخرى للون الخط و حجبه.

بالنسبة لقسم الحوار الإسلامي, لم أفهم قصدك, هل تريدين إلغاءه؟

أنت لم و لن تثقلي على أحد ابداً.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> أبداً يا أختي انا لم أقصد إن في كتاباتك دلالات, لكن وضحتلك إنه للقارئ يمكن أن يفهمها بصورة اخرى للون الخط و حجبه.
> 
> بالنسبة لقسم الحوار الإسلامي, لم أفهم قصدك, هل تريدين إلغاءه؟
> 
> ...





لى راى شخصى بالنسبة للحوار مع غير المسيحيين عموما 
اذ ارى الايجابية فى ان اكون انجيل مقرووووووء
فقط التوضيح يكون للمؤمنين 
والرد على اى ادعاءات يكون
لفهم وتنفيذ اعمق للعقيدة المسيحية 
وليس بمناقشة ما لا يخصنى 
فى عقيدة مختلفة 
بصراحة لا تهمنى 
ومن لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع 
ومن يريد الاستفادة 
ستصل لة الاستفادة ان كان صادقا فى بحثة 
فالمسيحية نور لايحتاج شرح ومجادلة 


والايمان اولا ثم مكافاة اللة للعقل بالفهم 
هذا هو اعتقادى 
وما انفذة بالفعل 

ولا اجبر احد علية 
ولا ادين من يخالف منطقى 



بالنسبة للاسلاميات ارى انها متشعبة تقريبا فى اغلب الاقسام 

كنت افضل جمعها كلها بقسم واحد 
لتبويب افضل للصفحة الاولى التى اجدها صعبة ومتشعبة ومرهقة لمن ليس لة خبرة فى التعامل مع المنتديات 


وتدخلى فيما لا يخصنى من محبتى لمجهودكم العظيم 
واستخسارى الجهد فيما لايفيد


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> فقط التوضيح يكون للمؤمنين
> والرد على اى ادعاءات يكون
> لفهم وتنفيذ اعمق للعقيدة المسيحية


 
نحن نوضح للمؤمن و لغير المؤمن, عملاً بالوصية الكتابية: "مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُم"
وحواراتنا لها ثمارها, فكم من شخص أمن بالمسيح هنا بعد سؤاله و إستفساره!




> ولا اجبر احد علية
> ولا ادين من يخالف منطقى


 
أين جبرنا أي أحد على الإيمان بالمسيحية؟ 




> بالنسبة للاسلاميات ارى انها متشعبة تقريبا فى اغلب الاقسام
> 
> كنت افضل جمعها كلها بقسم واحد
> لتبويب افضل للصفحة الاولى التى اجدها صعبة ومتشعبة ومرهقة لمن ليس لة خبرة فى التعامل مع المنتديات


 

الحوار الإسلامي محصور في قسم واحد فقط وهو *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي* و لا توجد أي حوارات في الإسلام في أي قسم أخر


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

My Rock قال:


> نحن نوضح للمؤمن و لغير المؤمن, عملاً بالوصية الكتابية: "مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُم"
> وحواراتنا لها ثمارها, فكم من شخص أمن بالمسيح هنا بعد سؤاله و إستفساره!
> 
> 
> ...















شكلى نرفزتك صح
لان حضرتك اقصد رايى بلا اناقش غير المسيحيين 
اقصد انة راى شخصى لا اجبر احد ولا ادين احد ان راى جدوى وفعالية لتلك المناقشات 



انتم لا تجبروا احد على اى شيىء 
والمسيحية لا يمكن ابدا ان تكون بالاجبار 
لان من يدخلها 
يعلم جيدا حد الردة ومصيرة البشرى بالقتل 
ومكسبة الابدى بملكوت السموات 

والاهم ان العقيدة المسيحية كعقيدة لا يوجد بها اجبار 
ويتنافى مع كافة تعاليمها


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2009)

لا انا ما متنرفز ابداً, بل قدمت ردي بكل هدوء
لك الحق أن تكوني رأيك بالطريقة التي تريديها, و ردي كان توضيح لوجهة نظرها بالموضوع لا أكثر ولا اقل
بعدين تستطيعين محاورة المسيحيين فقط, فعدم رغبتك في محاورة الآخر لا يعني ان نتبع كلنا نفس الأسلوب و لا العكس ايضاً, إذ انتِ غير مجبورة لمناقشة أي احد من خارج عقيدتك و المكان واسع لكلا الطرفين و اكثر..


----------

